# Phanteks Enthoo Luxe



## Darksaber (Jul 15, 2014)

The Enthoo Primo was Phantek's first entry into the case market, and the company is now throwing the line's smaller brother into the frey: the Luxe. It features the same look, an interesting feature set, and comes in either black or white, along with some nifty lighting element.

*Show full review*


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jul 17, 2014)

Any pics of how the front filter comes out?


----------



## Phobia9651 (Jul 17, 2014)

A quick look on the Phanteks website tells me that CPU coolers as tall as 193mm can be installed into this case.
I'm not sure what made it seem like it was not possible?


----------



## Vincy Boy (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks for the great review. I thought this would be cheaper than the excellent Enthoo Pro full tower which is only $99.99. Maybe you can look into doing a review on that case which I will be ordering soon to complete my upgrades. Hoping a full tower helps better cool my Radeon R9 290.


----------



## Yellow&Nerdy? (Jul 17, 2014)

Good review. Can you fit top mounted fans outside of the case?


----------



## bogami (Jul 17, 2014)

Very pretty practical all-round well-designed casse. Do not me whining on weight because of water cooling will gain much more  (weight) ,and 3.5 plugin bay cood  be purchased.  Window is intentionally dimmed for the desired additional lighting within the casse. The only real drawback is the lack of exit holes for the tubes if we want to be mounted behind the radiator or mor . hya moudeng  . Many fans will have to be purchased. 140mm doo i suggest ,they are very quiet against smaller and more efficient!
Miserable is constantly watching  review casse assembly with so miserable components (air-cooled!)  and not intended liquide colleng elements . Please get around this try harder ! Thanks goes fast execution naw issued casse review !


----------



## Sp33d Junki3 (Jul 17, 2014)

I think you need to fix your con for the case.

Rather heavy for a chassis of this size

No 3.5" bay *(There is 6 of them in the case)*

ODD locks do not hold well
140 mm tower coolers won't fit *(the case can fit 193mm tall coolers)*

Windows have a strong tint which hides the hardware a little too well *(Some like it, some do. Once you have lighting in the case you will see everything.)*

Looks may not be for everyone


----------



## JBVertexx (Jul 18, 2014)

@Darksaber - how would you compare the exterior finish quality to a Silverstone FT02 or FT04 or even Lian Li?  I have been in the market for a high-end case and have been waiting for this one to be released.


----------



## Darksaber (Jul 20, 2014)

Sp33d Junki3 said:


> I think you need to fix your con for the case.
> 
> Rather heavy for a chassis of this size
> 
> ...



Fixed the cooler one already. Measured the space myself. 193 is optimistic to be honest, as it is measured from the PCB, not from the socket. The window is really dark when compared to other cases out there. Also, there are no external 3.5" bays. Added the word external.


----------



## doyll (Jul 26, 2014)

Good review ..  except for very little said about the wonderful PWM fan hub ..

*The Phanteks PWM Fan Hub is capable of powering up to *11x fans (3-pin) through PWM modulation, while occupying only 1x 4-pin header of your motherboard per Fan Hub. At the same time this Fan Hub also keeps your chassis interior clean and tidy by centralizing all your fan cables. The PWM hub comes with pre-drilled mounting holes for easy installation to your Enthoo cases and also Velcro strips for use with other chassis. Power LED illuminates the Phanteks Logo when the PWM hub is powered on.*

Phanteks PWM fan hub is a PWM controlled PSU powered 3-pin variable voltage fan hub with a 30w working limit . 

To the best of my knowledge it is the only such hub on the marked.  It checks almost all boxes for those of us wanting to control lots of 3-pin fans automatically.  The only down side is it has to have a real PWM signal to control the 3-pin fans.  Motherboard manufacturers have a habit of no telling us what the 4-pin fan headers on their board actually are by saying the 4th pin on 4-pin header is "signal", "control signal", "control", but not making it clear it is "PWM control signal".  This results in many owners thinking they have 4-pin PWM controlled headers when they in fact only have variable voltage headers ..  except for their CPU fan header ..  which is almost always PWM ..  but sometimes has to be manually set to PWM in bios to get it to work. 

Some of us have been using these Phanteks PWM fan hubs every sense the Enthoo Primo came out.  They are a wonderful bit of kit.


----------



## Ookami (Sep 4, 2014)

Darksaber said:


> Fixed the cooler one already. Measured the space myself. 193 is optimistic to be honest, as it is measured from the PCB, not from the socket. The window is really dark when compared to other cases out there. Also, there are no external 3.5" bays. Added the word external.



So according to what you say, a 140mm tall CPU cooler won't fit despite the fact the manufacturer states that the clearance is 193mm. I want to buy this case but I already own a Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power cooler which is 172mm tall. So I am kinda confused now. I would appreciate if anyone can verify the true clearance on this case.


----------



## doyll (Sep 4, 2014)

Darksaber is saying he measured 193 as the distance from motherboard PCB to sidecover.  That translates to 185mm from face of CPU to sidcover.

Motherboard surface is 8mm below the face of CPU.


----------



## Ookami (Sep 4, 2014)

doyll said:


> Darksaber is saying he measured 193 as the distance from motherboard PCB to sidecover.  That translates to 185mm from face of CPU to sidcover.
> 
> Motherboard surface is 8mm below the face of CPU.



I read that but, Sp33d Junki3 says that 140mm won't fit. That's why I am confused. I thought that it will fit my cooler until I read these two posts.


----------



## doyll (Sep 4, 2014)

If I can remember that far back it seems the reviewer had said something about 140mm, and  then corrected it. 

Maybe it was referring to a 140mm wide water cooling radiator not fitting somewhere ?? 

TRUE Spirit 140 Power will fit no problem.  And it's a great cooler for the money!


----------



## Ookami (Sep 4, 2014)

doyll said:


> If I can remember that far back it seems the reviewer had said something about 140mm, and  then corrected it.
> 
> Maybe it was referring to a 140mm wide water cooling radiator not fitting somewhere ??
> 
> TRUE Spirit 140 Power will fit no problem.  And it's a great cooler for the money!



He is referring to CPU coolers. Indeed, True Spirit 140 Power is a superb cooler in this price range but kinda tall so it's somehow difficult to find a case that can fit it with my budget. I am between this case and the Corsair Carbide 500R.


----------



## doyll (Sep 4, 2014)

I would get the Enthoo Luxe.   I'm hoping to get one myself.   Lots of nice features and accessories, great price, and lots of room for everything.  With a TRUE Spirit 140 Power and maybe a TY-143 on cooler and the TY-147 as another case fan .. well .. how can you go wrong?


----------



## Ookami (Sep 4, 2014)

doyll said:


> I would get the Enthoo Luxe.   I'm hoping to get one myself.   Lots of nice features and accessories, great price, and lots of room for everything.  With a TRUE Spirit 140 Power and maybe a TY-143 on cooler and the TY-147 as another case fan .. well .. how can you go wrong?



Yeah, you can't go wrong with this case, it's excellent. But I will disagree with you on the fans tho, there are better fans out there for static pressure and airflow from the Thermalright ones. In fact, I might replace the TY-140 on the cooler with two of the Akasa AK-FN073 Viper 140mm because it has high static pressure on low RPMs compared to TY-143 which is kinda loud running at 2500RPMs and the static pressure is not so good.


----------

